# Vol III of the Tidewater PSYCO's Newsletter is ready



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Sorry for the delay fellow PSYCO's and Fishermen/women. The latest edition is ready to be issued. I will send it out to everyone on the mailing list Wednesday evening. If you are not on the mailing list or have changed your email please send me your email and i will be happy to send you a copy.

I am always looking for input so please feel free to sned me tips, jokes, true stories or letter suggestions. 

Ken PSYCO Newsletter Writer


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Ive been wondering when it would get here.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Specifics???*

Any specific rules to becoming a member?


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

RuddeDogg said:


> Any specific rules to becoming a member?


Yeah, you have to be there.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

wheres my friggin newsletter


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

RuddeDogg said:


> Any specific rules to becoming a member?


paypal 5$ to [email protected]


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

AndyUSCG said:


> paypal 5$ to [email protected]



no actually send the 5.00 to me as i have the copy right protection or better yet bid on a copy on ebay  no seriously just send me a PM with your email address and i will add you to the mailing list.

I have sent the letter anyone who wants one or who has not received there copy please PM me your email address


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*I'm about ready...*

to toss this computer out the window.  
For whatever reason, I can't get the pdf attachment to open in my email.  

Is this not my day or what???? :--|


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Thrifty Angler said:


> to toss this computer out the window.
> For whatever reason, I can't get the pdf attachment to open in my email.
> 
> Is this not my day or what???? :--|



not sure what i can do to help...any suggestions guys/gals i am not an expert actually very far from it when it come to computers.

Now poker, bowling and sometimes fishing I would be able to help you with. someone help her please


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Just let me borrow your dang flyswatter....*

so I can put this computer out of my misery. Yep...I'm fed up! Just enough to swat that cowboys sticker I have dead center the computer top.  
Forgive me Cowboys for I know not what I'm about to do!!!  

Help me!!!! 

I'm losing it! Maybe I should sleep on it a bit!


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Thrifty Angler said:


> so I can put this computer out of my misery. Yep...I'm fed up! Just enough to swat that cowboys sticker I have dead center the computer top.
> Forgive me Cowboys for I know not what I'm about to do!!!
> 
> Help me!!!!
> ...


OMG are you a cowboys fan please say it isnt so.....I may have to send you an infected email


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Is that an after thought!!!*

Maybe that's why the attachment wouldn't open!! 

Ya knocking us off one at a time eh??  
Dang desperate Skins fans!!!  What they won't do to get rid of the competition.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Thrifty Angler said:


> Maybe that's why the attachment wouldn't open!!


are youu a Cowboy fan cause if you are the email has speciap sensors that can detect cowboy fans and then it will destroy first your sanity....and that seems to be working....then it brain washes you into becoming a ******* fan.


here is a test Complete these sentences
1) Hail to the ________
2) Hail ______
3) Braves on the war path fight for ole _____


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

RedskinFan228 said:


> are youu a Cowboy fan cause if you are the email has speciap sensors that can detect cowboy fans and then it will destroy first your sanity....and that seems to be working....then it brain washes you into becoming a ******* fan.
> 
> 
> here is a test Complete these sentences
> ...



I ain't that brain dead yet!  
Ya gotta get up much earlier in the morning to pull one over on me.  
I wish I would chant that!!! :--| 
It'll have to be a cold day in hail, that's for sure.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Well then!! all I can say is watch out for the fly swatter and Hair to the redskins.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Defeat????*



RedskinFan228 said:


> Well then!! all I can say is watch out for the fly swatter and Hair to the redskins.



Dang!!! It's just the end of the 4th quarter and you're down for the count????  Ya all out of steam?  
No wonder your team can't go the distance. 
Seems even dyhard fans such as yourself know when to cut their losses.  

I see you clocked out already, and that's a good thing....cause just like them thar skins.....putting in overtime won't score any points with the higher ups.

The bosses of the game is who I refer to.  

Go Cowboys!!!!


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

i cant seem to download it either?


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

You most likely need to install Adobe Acrobat its a free download it..google it up and youll find it


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

AndyUSCG said:


> You most likely need to install Adobe Acrobat its a free download it..google it up and youll find it


got it installed, all i get is a blank web page? the file size is 0.01?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Me either, won't open*

I get a message saying that if I recieved the newsletter as an e-mail attachment, a likely problem is that it was not decoded correctly by the sender, whatever the h%ll that means


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*oops*

didn't mean to point any fingers there 
Redskins fan.

sorry


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Other than us not being able to open the attachment....*

are there by chance any other similarities we all share.....say perhaps.....

"we're all Cowboys fans?"  

Not pointing a finger there either Redskinsfan!


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Ya thats what i am guessin,,, the ones who cant open it are fans of dem there cowboys.

Since i really dont like them i have been able to open mine and read it just fine.

Also Ken i will have that stuff for ya that we have talked about


----------



## Blackbird (Jun 18, 2005)

Hey Ken - 
Another great newsletter. No problem opening it. Thanks for all your efforts. Afraid I've been doing more lurking than fishing lately, but that will change. Hope to meet many of you guys soon.
Blackbird


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Ya Done GOOD! Ken!!
Hay Thrifty Angler, I'll try sending it to ya from my e-mail. Maybe that'll help. BTW, you do need Adobe Acrobat to open it. I have Adobe Reader 6.0.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Well as a Boys fan I have had no problem opening it.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*I'll upgrade the adobe I have to a more recent version.*

I might have #4 or #5.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

The attachment is not opening for me either.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*the Adobe 7.0 upgrade*

didn't make any difference. 

Oh, wait a minute. Yes it did!  

My comp crashed in the middle of the upgrade.  :--| 

Got it up and running, finally!! But attachment still didn't open. 

Where are you Redskinsfan????  
Long time no hear from!!!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Amazing*

Yep thrifty been a "boys" fan all my life. 

Guess this is "our" punishment, eh


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Sorry for the delay but I could not access the P&S web site last night   

I may know the problem I have the saved everyones email address into 3 diff files as i can only mail 50 people at once. 

Therefore I attached the file to the first email i sent and then just forwarded that email to the other two groups. As it seems those that could not open the letter were from the second and third groups that may have been the problem. I am resending the letter to the other two groups ASAP and I hope that will work.

Yes even for those poor poor cowboy fans


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Ken...

I think you found the problem... in that only a thumbnail was sent instead of the actual .pdf for the later groups.

Again, my friend, you've done an outstanding job. Your efforts make us all look good!!

Jim


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

How did you all like that fish of the month


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

The fish of the month ... it's great!! I would like to know why you didn't show one of the large one's as they were most common during June.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Ken recieved the newsletter, looks good just missing the pic of the nothing fish. 

Just remeberd here it is >)))))'>


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Nice Job there Redskinsfan....*

For those who don't have the latest Adobe version...you really should upgrade to Adobe 7.0. It lets ya scroll the pages one on top of the other...continuous....continuous facing....or facing views....by using the icons on the bottom right of Adobe 7. It's really cool. 

Thanks again Ken. 

Go Cowboys!


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Thrifty Angler said:


> For those who don't have the latest Adobe version...you really should upgrade to Adobe 7.0. It lets ya scroll the pages one on top of the other...continuous....continuous facing....or facing views....by using the icons on the bottom right of Adobe 7. It's really cool.
> 
> Thanks again Ken.
> 
> Go Cowboys!


Your welcome even if you do have bad taste in football teams

Yep 7.0 makes for better viewing.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Go Bears!*

Put that in your newsletter. LMAO   .....Tightlines


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Mondays Newsletter Headline*



Hat80 said:


> Put that in your newsletter. LMAO   .....Tightlines



Chargers Win Chargers Win


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Enjoy that avatar now.*

In nine days it's mine!  Oh yeah and cha ching, cha ching. ....Tightlines


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

your right you will be flying it right under your name....nomore pirate for you


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

RedskinFan228 said:


> your right you will be flying it right under your name....nomore pirate for you


 :--| When pigs fly! We all know those hogs can't spell airplane, much less get one off the ground.  After all, the best the Skins ever looked was the last year 7-11 sold them. You know, those big jars of pig knuckles on the counter.  LMAO


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

RedskinFan228 said:


> Your welcome even if you do have bad taste in football teams
> 
> Yep 7.0 makes for better viewing.



Yep...I see your point. Must feel good to have your team included on the top ten list, and in the 2nd position of all places, huh?  

http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/4824606?GT1=6902
     

Congratulations...... you loyal fan you!


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Redskins WIN Redskins WIN!!! Undefeated   

GOOOOOOOO Chargers


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

YAAAHOOO!!!!​
Goooo Skins!!

Superbowl here we come!!!!​


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Advisor said:


> YAAAHOOO!!!!​
> Goooo Skins!!
> 
> Superbowl here we come!!!!​


ROFLMAO, you guys beat a team that was ranked last in allmost every offensive catagory last year and they were able to score a touchdown and you weren't. And you have the gall to claim a undefeated (LMAO) season and better yet going to the (hold on gotta wipe the tears outta my eyes) superbowl. At least the boys have a real challenge, the chargers had a winning record last year....


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Skins and Bears review, Losers playing losers!*

*ROFLMAO*, only a jump on the bandwagon Skins fan would ever make such a wishfull statement. :--| 



> YAAAHOOO!!!!​
> Goooo Skins!!
> 
> Superbowl here we come!!!!​


Undefeated? You can make that claim when you play more then a powder puff team. Next Monday night, we could suit up our cheerleaders and beat Washington!  As you guys live so far from DC, don't worry. I'll be at Dulles Airport next week to meet your foreskins after that* long* flight back from Dallas.  I'll give them a proper welcome home! So get all your smack talk out of the way now. After next week, we won't hear a peep out of one of you! ......Tightlines

*Go Dallas! *  










*The Redskins SUCK!*

*AKA- The Mild Bunch*


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Hat80, Sweetheart, you lovely thang you ... I so admire your delicate touch and thoughtful prose, especially your sharing your vast knowledge with us.
Cdoggey, I realize you have some problem with accepting reality. Both of you need to stick to what you're good at ... catching "NOTHINGS"!  

So far as the Redskins Vs The Cowboys, only time will tell ...  
Yours lovingly,


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Ken,*

Please do your Deadskin pal a favor and help get him back on his medications. Cdog and I are very worried as his severe dementia is misleading so many board members.

Misleadings such as, "So far as the Redskins Vs The Cowboys, only time will tell" time has told. It's called history, The Cowboys have won the past 14 out of 16 meetings with the Redskins. Now my numbers may be wrong but they are dang close.

Misleadings such as, "NOTHINGS"









*Here is one of Cdogs NOTHINGS. * 









*Here is one of my NOTHINGS. * 

Sorry Professor, I would have posted your NOTHINGS but thats just what I found, NOTHING!   

Thanks Ken & Go Cowboys


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

hat and cdog, your boys barley escaped with a victory. Yes you did score a few TDs but you have not went against a defense like ours yet this yr. that staationary QB you have who throws into coverage all the time....check out his career stats especially the last few yrs his td to int ratio is about even i.e. he throws as many tds as ints. and yes you have won the majority of the games lately so we are over due. You escaped with two wins last yr but do not count on that again this year. As you know you can throw the records out the window when these two teams step on the field.....always a good game no matter who wins......so good luck either way it sure makes for a good game to watch especially on Monday night football  

I will give the two of you credit for one thing thems some nice fish you got there congrats.. Youu get them at haterras???? I finally got my conventional gear and now im ready to catch some of those beauties just waiting for the fall runs to begin.....hope to see you guys down there some time. Im not to proud to ask I would even like some pointers....if your not to good to socialize with a skins fan that is


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Bla bla bla, bla bla bla...LMAO*

Ken, check your PM's.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Hat80 said:


> Ken, check your PM's.



LMAO

Nice talking with ya Hat80 thought i was the only one who stayed up half the night playing on the internet lol I will pay for this tom. morning as I have to be up at 6:30 but WTF i always have time for pointers and fishing tips. 

Agaain Thanks Hat


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Hat80 I really dislike using the 'smilies' to do my talking, but, so far as the cowboys ... :--|
BTW this Redskins vs Cowboys verbal joust belongs in the 'lounge' so it doesn't disturb real fishermen. How about I start it off. See you there 

BTW Ken, I like your new smilie. Smooosh dem Cowboys!!! Yeaaa Redskins ... superbowl bound!!!!!


----------

